# Ridge Help



## cjz2007 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi y'all. I'm mainly a flat roof roofer. I need some help with the shingles here. 

http://imgur.com/YQgiBww - This ridge cap on this part of the roof is fine and there is no leaking on this side.

However, the roof on the other side is, or was leaking thru the ridge cap. (I believe)

Here is a diagram and i hope i can explain it. (this is the same pic as above but it has some letters and the arrow indicates the flow of water)
http://imgur.com/f1yiieM 

The shingled surface on Roof A is only about 1 foot in length on the leaky side. It still runs up about 10' in height like this side. Water runs off of the top of the roof, which is labeled C. During heavy rainfall, so much water is coming off, that it starts to hit the ridge and I believe it went underneath the ridge shingles. I tore them off and put some ice and water. It stopped the leak because it has gone through 4 heavy downpours. 


How should I reshingle it though? I'd like to put ridge cap back on. Maybe the nails were too close to the outside? Tearing it off, I didn't see any that were out of the norm. Please let me hear your feedback.


----------



## hammerhead2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Be sure to check that water is not riding on top of the shingle leading out at the top of the valley. In the picture the cap shingle don't really look close enough to be a problem even if there was heavy water shed. To be sure though I would pull a few shingles and look for silt deposits or moisture. that would be the best way to trace back to the point of entry.


----------



## cjz2007 (Nov 5, 2015)

hammerhead2 said:


> In the picture the cap shingle don't really look close enough to be a problem even if there was heavy water shed.


In this pic the ridge is probably 4-5 feet away from the valley. but on the backside of the roof (I don't have a picture, darn!) the ridge is very close to the valley. Probably about a foot or 2 away. So, when water runs off the highest point and into the valley, it hits that ridge. 

If I'm not making myself clear, just imagine the ridge in the pic above 3 ft closer to the valley. That's the layout of the roof I'm working on and was wondering how to seal it up. I'm wondering if I should just use mastic or sealant under all the ridge shingles.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey I checked the pics but I am not sure that will be a good plan to go for. You have to be make some clear strategy with the running water.

Contractor Quotes


----------

